# Torpedo Bottle



## j1o1e1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I am new to bottles I dont know anything about them. I found a bottle while diving off West Palm Beach Fl. It is a torpedo bottle that is greenish in color and has a "K" stamped on the bottom. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
 Thanks,
 Joe.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Joe, can you post a pic?


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 7, 2007)

I think this is the bottle you are talking about.  Applied top torpedo.  I just recently got one at a flea market?  Any value or info?  Hope this is the same bottle.
 Ben


----------



## j1o1e1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats the the Bottle! The funny thing is I was looking for lobsters when I found the bottle. It was just laying in the sand in 93ft. of water it had some growth on it so I soaked it in vinegar and it cleaned up pretty well. Any info on this bottle would be apprecited.

 Joe.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 8, 2007)

i know that torpedo bottles were used for shipping stuff in they are shaped that way so that they will not stand up causing them to lay on their side which caused the cork to stay wet which is imortant because if the cork dries out it will shrink and the bottle will leak....


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is the K embossed on the base.  Real crude top.  Maybe 20 lines on it .
 Ben


----------



## j1o1e1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thats the K thanks Ben for the photos we have the exact same bottle. I just cant seem to find any info on the net about it I would love to know the maker and the date.

 Joe.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 9, 2007)

its probably 1870s to 1880s would be my guess and i dont know the maker


----------



## bevyn (Mar 9, 2007)

hey just curious do u live in west palm beach florida cause i live in jupiter only 20-30 minutes away


----------



## j1o1e1 (Mar 10, 2007)

I live in Maryland I was down visiting my fiance over the weekend and we dove on the Blue Tang withch moved down to West Palm. We are located in Stuart.

 Joe.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2007)

The Torpedos with "K" on the base are from the Kilner Brothers Glass works in England, they are pretty common finds in Australia and the UK but probably not so easy to get in the US.

 Bottlenutboy is spot on about the reason they where made like that.
 Date is from the late 1880's to 1900.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showProfile.asp?memid=6955


----------



## j1o1e1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
 Joe.


----------



## LC (Mar 18, 2007)

Any of the torpedo bottles I have seen over the years that were marked, were all Ginger Ale Bottles . Has anyone ever seen any with a content other than Ginger Ale? L C


----------



## epgorge (Mar 19, 2007)

LC,
 That is an interesting question. I know it was made to hold carbonated beverages but I would think that would include others. I know Ginger was originally sold in pottered bottles. It would also be interesting to know if Ginger Ale was the original commercial soda. It was a medicinal (still is for me). Sarsparilla was originally not a soda as Hollywood likes to depict it. It was a medicinal beverage but had alcohol included. I do wonder what the first commercial soda was. Anyone?
 Joel

 According to page 239 of McKearin's "American Bottles & Flasks ...", the torpedo or "egg" bottle was patented in 1809 by William Hamilton of Dublin.


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Mar 20, 2007)

I've found a couple of them unmarked and a couple w/" J.J. Richards"on one side and "Lemonade" on the other.
 Jay


----------



## kumtow (Mar 20, 2007)

Most contained soda water or mineral water.


----------

